# Youtube question



## Ms Lala (Jul 28, 2010)

Is it acceptable to start a thread or post a link in a thread about your own youtube vid?  Don't wanna get banned.


----------



## NeauxOneCurr (Jul 31, 2010)

Others have done it before with no problem. I guess it's ok if you are not selling something.


----------



## Natural Glow (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't know. Someone asked could they link their facebook page and was told no but who knows...


----------

